# okay i have another question- on teat dips this time



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

what does everyone use.
ive been using a diluted bleach for my dip,but think this could be part of her skin reactions too on her udder.


just wondering if nolvasan or betadine would be better or more gentler for her.
they are pricy here like $40.00 for a quart of the nolvasan eeks i like the 1.40 for the gallon of bleach.


thank you


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2010)

I know betadine is pretty gentle, but you still need to dilute it. Well... "need." You can find betadine fairly inexpensively at most pharmacies, and if you dilute it down to a tea color it might last. I'm not sure if that's a better or worse deal than buying it as it's meant for animals, but it's just an iodine mix.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

have you tried fightback?


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Use Tea Tree oil as it is not too pricey and very effective ,,, can be diluted with Vit E oil


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

What bleach/water ratio do you use? Anything more than a 1/10th bleach solution could be too irritating.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used a glyceri and rubbing alcohol mixture before. The alcohol sanitizes and the glycerin prevents dryness and irritation.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

around tablespoon to say a inbeteen a pt. and a qt.
just a dipping bowl i use.
renee



FunnyRiverFarm said:


> What bleach/water ratio do you use? Anything more than a 1/10th bleach solution could be too irritating.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

After trying multiple things my first year and a half of milking I have settled on using baby wipes to wash the udder and teats before milking. I make sure the wipes are hypoallergenic and have aloe in them. After milking I spray each teat with "fight bac". In the winter I keep the wipes and spray in the house and carry them out at each milking... to keep them warm. In the summer I just keep them in the barn near the milk stand.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use baby wipes as well....before and after.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sensitive to bleach and iodine. I use 1/2 tsp copper sulfate in 1 gallon of water. I use it to sanitize the equipment as well.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

Interesting,how does that work?
The copper does the sanitizing?
That would be and easy and cheep way to do it.
I have a bag of that on hand too.
Is it the stuff for the chickens?

renee


CrossCreekTX said:


> I'm sensitive to bleach and iodine. I use 1/2 tsp copper sulfate in 1 gallon of water. I use it to sanitize the equipment as well.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I wipe down with baby wipes before hand (you can add about 1/2 bottle of alcohol to them if you want), then I spray with a Vanodine mixture after milking.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Copper kills bacteria, viruses, fungi, parasites, and algae. I put it in the water for all my animals, including poultry, partly to keep the algae clear, but the copper is beneficial in small doses.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

oh thank you,so much to know abiout these goaties.



CrossCreekTX said:


> Copper kills bacteria, viruses, fungi, parasites, and algae. I put it in the water for all my animals, including poultry, partly to keep the algae clear, but the copper is beneficial in small doses.


----------

